# spiel zwischen Steuersatz und Gabelschaft??



## djinges (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute!

Meine Lagerschalen besitzen einnen innendurchmesser von 1,18" wogegen der Gabelschaft 1,125" (also 1 1/8) Aussendurchmesser haben. 

Zusammengebaut besteht also ein Spiel in der ganzen Konstruktion sehr merklich wenn man die Vorderradbremse zieht und das Rad etwas hin und herschiebt.... 

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen oder Tips?

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## djinges (27. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, ist ein Because Steuersatz von trialmarkt

man schreibt es ist ein:
"solider und günstiger Aluminium Steuersatz mit gedichteten Industrielagern. Aheadset 1 1/8". Gewicht 110gr."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (27. Dezember 2009)

ist doch alles vollkommen richtig... der Steuersatz wird zwischen Gabelkrone und Vorbau zusammengepresst... der "Konus" in den Lagern sollte ausreichend sein, damit kein Spiel entsteht. Die Lager und der Schaft sollten sich nicht berühren. Vielleicht ist der Ahead einfach zu wenig angezogen oder die Kralle ist durchgerutscht.


----------



## djinges (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab das Ganze nochmal zusammengebaut und darauf geachtet, dass da nichts durchrutscht. 

Nach gründlichem Beäugen liegt das Spiel wohl in der Bremse,... was zwar auch nicht toll ist, aber mir weniger Sorgen macht als eine schlecht gelagerte Gabel macht.

Hast mich auf jeden Fall auf die richtige Spur gebracht... also vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2009)

HÃ¶rt sich nach einer losen Bremsscheibe an..?


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Dezember 2009)

oder übliches belagsspiel, bei manchen bremsen ist es etwas groß.
aber ne lose scheibe wie zoocontrol sagt ist nicht abwägig, hatte ich auch schon mal. auf jedenfall nachschauen!


----------



## duro e (28. Dezember 2009)

oder der bremssattel ist etwas locker , passiert zwar eig kaum . hatte ich aber auch schonmal bei meiner hayes gehabt.


----------



## djinges (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die vielen Tips, bin allen Ideen nachgegangen.

Nach der Neumontage der Gabel mit ordentlichem Anziehen der Verschraubung über die Kralle, ist die ganze Sache etwas besser geworden, (Kann sein dass sich Auflage für das untere Lager nach dem ersten Montieren etwas auf dem Gabelschaft gesetzt hat...) . 

Ich hoffe mal die (gebraucht gekaufte) Gabel mitsamt der Lagerauflage ist axial noch in einer Flucht und bleibt jetzt ordentlich verspannt.

Ich denke das Spiel was jetzt noch da ist, lässt sich nur durch eine härtere Gabel und/oder eine andere Bremse wegbekommen. Hab wie gesagt nochmal alle Verschraubungen geprüft (Scheibe, Bremssattel...) und nichts Auffälliges dabei gefunden.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle


----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2009)

>>vordere Bremse ziehen>>
>>mit zwei Fingern der linken Hand den Spacer (wenn du einen hast ?!) unterm Vorbau anpacken>>>
>>nun mit gezogener Vorderbremse das Fahrrad hin und her "wackeln" (vor <>zurück)

Der Spacer sollte sich mit normalem Kraftaufwand nicht drehen lassen ??
wenn er sich drehen lässt musst du mehr Spannung über die Krallen schraube bringen (die zwei Schaftklemmschrauben vorher lösen)


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hol es mal hoch, denn ich habe auch Probleme mit diesem Steuersatz. Ich habe das Problem dass er entweder zu fest eingestellt ist, d.h. der Lenker sich nicht richtig frei drehen lässt, oder dass er zu locker ist und Lagerspiel vorhanden ist.

Ich muss die Aheadkappe schon festknallen, damit das Spiel weg ist. Das kann doch nicht sein. Dummerweise ist das so ein Steuersatz bei dem nach dem Lager nur noch der obere Lagerkonus kommt, welcher bei anderen Steuersätzen ja ein extra (geschlitzter) Ring ist.  Beim Because ist es so, dass die obere Abdeckkappe gleichzeitig als dieser Ring fungieren soll, was aber nicht wirklich geht, da sie nicht geschlitzt ist. Eine verdammt blöde Konstruktion. Hätt ich das mal vorher gewusst....

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist ist, dass sich der Lenker frei drehen lässt, wenn ich ihn sehr weit einschlage, was ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären kann. Die Lagerschalen sitzen plan im Rahmen und der Konus auf der Gabel auch.

Nico.


----------



## Mulholland (18. Januar 2014)

Plan aufsetzen heisst nicht, dass die Flächen zueinander 100 % parallel sind.
Festknallen ist normaler Weise nicht nötig. Eher festziehen, bis es spielfrei läuft.
Dann Vorbau richtig festziehen. Aheadschraube lösen und wieder normal festziehen.
Hatte noch nie solche Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2014)

Ich nur einmal bei einem ähnlichen Steuersatz am MTB. Dort habe ich dann die obere Kappe (die gleichzeitig den Lagerkonus darstellt) geschlitzt und dann hat es funktioniert. Was mich hier aber verwundert ist, dass der Lenker sich frei drehen lässt, wenn ich ihn weit einschlage. Ich kann mir grad nicht vorstellen warum. Wenn irgendwo was schief wäre, warum läuft das dann nicht durchweg schwer?


----------



## Mulholland (18. Januar 2014)

Na läuft es denn bei normalem einschlagen, also so 90 Grad schwerer, als wenn du ihn komplett drehst ?


----------



## family-biker (18. Januar 2014)

also ein headset ohne geschlitzten kompressionsring ist ne fehlkonstruktion für mich


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Na läuft es denn bei normalem einschlagen, also so 90 Grad schwerer, als wenn du ihn komplett drehst ?



Ja. So ab 90Grad wird es leichter.


----------



## Mulholland (18. Januar 2014)

Naja wenn es nicht durchgehend schwer läuft, was für ein zu fest angezogenen Ahead sprechen würde,
oder es durchgehen zu lose mit wackeln läuft, was wiederum für ein zu lockeren Ahead sprechen würde, 
dann würde ich in diesem Fall schon zu einer Asymmetrie der beiden Flächen tendieren. Normalerweise
werden diese mit einem speziellen Werkzeug plan gefräst, welches bedingt durch die Bauweise nur parallel
fräsen kann :/


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2014)

Lustig. Nach dem Training heute hat sich das alles in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Vielleicht ist da noch ein Lager richtig in den Sitz gerutscht, wobei das Industrielager sind, die reinfallen. Naja... egal. Jetzt geht es. Pflegen werde ich den Steuersatz aber nicht. Wenn er irgendwann die Biege macht, kommt ein ordentlicher von Ritschiiii oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (18. Januar 2014)

Sauber, dann kannst ja loslegen. Heute war geiles Wetter, wenn auch anfangs sehr kalt und alles rutschig.


----------

